
Gnome 3.24 (with Night Light) Released - zbraniecki
https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/03/gnome-3-24-released/
======
NoGravitas
Note: the reason we need Night Light to be in Gnome is because since the move
to Wayland, it can't be done by an external application like it used to be
under X; it has to be done by the Wayland compositor.

I'm looking forward to using this in Fedora 26. One of the major things that
broke for me in Fedora 25 was Redshift.

~~~
abrowne
Recent versions of Sway, the i3-compatible Wayland compositor, work with a
patched Redshift:
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway/releases/tag/0.12](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway/releases/tag/0.12)

------
zegerjan
Used Gnome for a while now, like it a lot. However, at times it feels quite
bloated and that the bloat will mean some apps don't get attention they
should.

Night light is nice, though. Will try it as soon as it hit the repositories on
Arch.

------
davexunit
I like and use GNOME but Flatpak is a big step backwards in GNU/Linux
application deployment. Stick to your distros, folks!

~~~
snuxoll
I'm not overly fond of Flatpak, but it at least puts us in a much better place
than Docker does.

~~~
willtim
There is a third way, nix and NixOS.

~~~
davexunit
Also Guix and GuixSD, which is what I help develop.

------
pc2g4d
A recipes app as part of a desktop environment? Feels like a loss of focus to
me.

~~~
mruszczyk
If you look at why the application was built I would say it's not as silly as
it sounds. It was built as a fun side project for GNOMEs 20th anniversary and
was used to test starting a project using GNOME Builder.
[https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2016/12/02/gnome-loves-to-
co...](https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2016/12/02/gnome-loves-to-cook/)

I doubt it's something they took a serious amount of time on.

------
sscarduzio
Personal wet dream: Gnome on MacOS. I candidly ignore why is this so difficult
to achieve.

~~~
bokchoi
It's been a while since I've tried it since feels too awkward in practice, but
there is this:

[https://trac.macports.org/wiki/GNOME](https://trac.macports.org/wiki/GNOME)

